

Math Problems Can Be Physically Painful - dsr12
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/11/painful-math

======
3minus1
maths

------
Evbn
I read some hard algebra two nights ago and got sick yesterday. I actually
suspected that their was a correlation. Today I see this.

